
A Note to Our Adult Content Creators – Patreon - dsr12
https://patreonhq.com/a-note-to-our-adult-content-creators-abef831380e3
======
k__
"Most of all, I hope you understand that nothing has changed except our stance
on four areas of content: bestiality, incest, sexual depiction of minors, and
suggestive sexual violence."

"We have never allowed pornography or sexual services on Patreon"

What?

Either they are anti porn and adult content creators wouldn't use the service
anyway, or they are pro porn and changed things that would affect some legal
adult content creators (i.e. suggestive sexual violence)

